# DTN Fertilizer Outlook



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

and it is looking much more in line...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=0a68d0de-1353-41d7-a8d1-7272751ade39&pagination_num=1


----------

